# really RED fish anyone!? 0_0



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

new guy! he is the most red fish i've ever seen!!!
called him chillie  veiltail. small, but will defo grow!


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

He's stunning! Chillie is a great name for him


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

A D O R A B L E!! Love the red boys.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!! Love him!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

He is redder than chili!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I always feel sorry for the Betta's when I see them in the stores. I do however, think they are beautiful fish and your red fish is just amazing.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks guys! :-D he really is very florescent!



Inga said:


> I always feel sorry for the Betta's when I see them in the stores. I do however, think they are beautiful fish and your red fish is just amazing.


ah no the ones in ireland are always kept in tank with plants etc. not in cups like in the usa. i dont like the cup method at all but bettas here have a pretty good life i must say.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Our pet-co does it for safety and space. At least they clean the cups and love them! They know their stuff!
The cups are bigger than walmart's... They even have an air hole!
:-o


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thats very good to hear! dont see enough of that going my all the threads bout badly kept bettas at shops.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He is gorgeous. And such a peanut LOL.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish: Adorable!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks guys  im so happy with him!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love the dark red bettas like that. Great pics and I love his name!!


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

He is beautiful! I am a fan of the solid reds any tail type. I am happy to hear that bettas are treated so well where you live! :-D


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Reminds me a bit like my Pepper 

He is beautiful, and very red. Awesome Pictures!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i love him!! i miss having an all red boy around....


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

I love his little red face in that one picture!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp*I was almost swept away by pure awesomeness!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

soo cute. gotta love those reds!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ sorry for late reply lol

thanks so much guys! he really is a beauty! and so funny to watch! a real personality. very active and alert  i hope he stays that way lol


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

:nicefish: Love his red color! He reminds me of my neighbors betta!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ my 2nd reg betta  the 1st one though was more pink/purple


----------

